
Tile38 – Geospatial database and real-time geofencing server, v1.15.0 - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/tile38/releases/tag/1.15.0
======
tidwall
Released v1.15.0 Added official support for ARM/ARM64. There's also new
commands, fixes, and optimizations.

